# Dartfrogs



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

A few pics of some of my Dartfrogs, not sure if this is the right section so feel free to move them to photos if need be.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

nice, i really love tinctorious


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is a few pics of my frogs carrying their young.


























A few pics of some of the babies ive raised.











































And finally a pic of my frog racks.


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

Can you keep all of those different frogs in the same viv? Cos that'd be some psychadelic shiz lol


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

wow what kinda rack is that? your vivs are nice, very natural


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

MoK3t said:


> Can you keep all of those different frogs in the same viv? Cos that'd be some psychadelic shiz lol


no you cant


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

Awww, a shame. Still lovely frogs though! Lookign forward to getting my whites


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow! They are stunning!
Never knew they carried the young!
How big is each viv in the rack? They are done really nicely!
I like the brown one with spots in the 4th pic.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

MoK3t said:


> Can you keep all of those different frogs in the same viv? Cos that'd be some psychadelic shiz lol


As Rob has said the answer is no, there are quite a few reasons why not, fighting and interbreeding to name a couple.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> wow what kinda rack is that?


That is a rack i had shipped over from Germany from a company called E.N.T. Each tank has automatic misting and a drain hooked up to it.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Wow! They are stunning!
> Never knew they carried the young!
> How big is each viv in the rack? They are done really nicely!
> I like the brown one with spots in the 4th pic.


Thanks, each viv on that rack is a 40cm cube which i use to house my thumbnail species.(frogs up to about 2cm in length).


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

excelent collection and setup


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

A few more of my frogs.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

jacko said:


> excelent collection and setup


Thanks jacko.


----------



## bling (Mar 19, 2007)

wow they are all great pics,what some fantastic colours ,did not realise they was such so many different breeds of frogs :2thumb:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

You have a brilliant collection. Im jealous!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

with built in misting systems they musta cost a bulk.


----------



## Othnelia (Jul 21, 2007)

STUNNING. love the mantellas. really do. amazing set ups too. how long have you been keeping 'phibs' ?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you got it going on!!!!!....WOW!!!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW thats amazing. love everything :2thumb:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Stunning Colours mate, love the set-ups


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

brill pics love the blue ones and ones carrying young


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

gorgeous frogs!!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Looking good mate


----------



## Gary_R (Sep 20, 2007)

Im a tortoise man but those... are amazing!:notworthy:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, much appreciated :icon_redface:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! 
credit to ya on the superb setups! 
do you know the guy peter who used to have the frog shop in amsterdam? he had some wicked setups going on there he also used the built in misting system , i think hes moved his premises to france or somewhere now though
heres a link to his website 
intro


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

tokay said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> credit to ya on the superb setups!
> do you know the guy peter who used to have the frog shop in amsterdam? he had some wicked setups going on there he also used the built in misting system , i think hes moved his premiI dontses to france or somewhere now though
> heres a link to his website
> intro


I dont know him personally but that is where my misting system originally came from. I do check out his site from time to time but its seems to be taking a while to get the dartfrogs/plants side of things set back up again since the move, i was told there seems to be a bit of trouble obtaining permits ect to get the greenhouses set up.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice.....!

How are your D. Auratus, are they quite shy/timid? Mine are always bloody hiding.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

jasper1 said:


> Nice.....!
> 
> How are your D. Auratus, are they quite shy/timid? Mine are always bloody hiding.


Yes people often say this about Auratus but cant say its something ive experienced. I have 4 different Morphs of Auratus and all of them are pretty bold. They say that the Blue & Black morph are the most timid of all, but ive never owned that particular morph so i cant speak from experience.


----------



## Bubby Fat (Oct 31, 2007)

Extremely jealous.......








That is all


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

great pics and beautiful lil gems

i cant wait to get some of these soo and breed them!
:grin1:


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

Bubby Fat said:


> Extremely jealous......


they were my words exactly... ! 

Amazing frogs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

ghastly152 said:


> I dont know him personally but that is where my misting system originally came from. I do check out his site from time to time but its seems to be taking a while to get the dartfrogs/plants side of things set back up again since the move, i was told there seems to be a bit of trouble obtaining permits ect to get the greenhouses set up.


ahh yeah i heard a rumour he was having trouble with his new premises permit wise  
ive met him twice , hes a real down to earth bloke , his setups are amazing especially the ones hes does for corporate buildings imagine having a one of those in your home :mf_dribble:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

tokay said:


> imagine having a one of those in your home :mf_dribble:


I have imagined many times :lol2:, one day maybe.


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

cooi pics


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

absolutely amazing setups and pictures there. A true inspiration mate


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> absolutely amazing setups and pictures there. A true inspiration mate


Thank you very much, i hope they do inspire people because there are far too few dartfrog keepers in the UK for my liking


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

there stunning! what sp is the brown one with white spots? :mf_dribble:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> there stunning! what sp is the brown one with white spots? :mf_dribble:


Dendrobates Mysteriosus


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

I found some little babies in a couple of my tanks the other day, they just popped out of the plants, they are pretty dull when they are young, i guess this is to avoid being noticed and eaten in the wild but they will brighten up over the next couple of months.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Is that a d. azureus I see?? Those are my absolute favourites they're just gorgeous. I'd love to keep frogs but I'd be so scared of not doing everything right, I've been told they are extremely delicate.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

wow the new ickle babies are cuteeeeeeeeeeeee.

jay


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

ipsilon said:


> Is that a d. azureus I see?? Those are my absolute favourites they're just gorgeous. I'd love to keep frogs but I'd be so scared of not doing everything right, I've been told they are extremely delicate.


Alot of dartfrogs are suprisingly tough, Azureus included. The thing that makes Dartfrogs harder to take care of is finding food small enough to feed them, food which simply cannot be bought at a regular pet shop, most foods for them can be cultured yourself but obviously this takes time and effort which is probably why Dartfrogs are not as popular as they deserve to be.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Ah yes I can see that being a problem. What sort of prey do they like best then? I think they're probably enough reward to be worth the effort, they're SO pretty. I saw some at Chessington zoo and was just astonished by how bright they are


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Their staple diet is usually fruitflies, (some people feed micro crickets but i wouldnt recommend these), you can also feed them dwarf woodlice, springtails, bean weevils, firebrats, flour beetle larvae and lesser waxmoth larvae, also aphids if you can ever get hold of any.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I've heard it pretty easy to breed your own fuitflies


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> I've heard it pretty easy to breed your own fuitflies


Some people find it easy and some people find it hard, but you shouldnt only feed your frogs fruitflies they need a variety of livefoods to keep them in the best health.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

So I'd need colonies of four or five different types of prey items - and how does one go about sourcing them in the first place? Sorry if this seems like a daft question but I'm quite intrigued.....also I bet transferring the prey from colony to frog tank can be...ummm....interesting with those kinds of bugs!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

ipsilon said:


> So I'd need colonies of four or five different types of prey items - and how does one go about sourcing them in the first place? Sorry if this seems like a daft question but I'm quite intrigued.....also I bet transferring the prey from colony to frog tank can be...ummm....interesting with those kinds of bugs!


One of the best sources of livefood is Ghastly! His cultures are excellent.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

chrism said:


> One of the best sources of livefood is Ghastly! His cultures are excellent.


Thanks for the compliment Chris :blush:, i have been known to sell a few cultures to needy dartfrog hobbiests in my time, but you can also purchase food items from specialist shops such as Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper , Welcome to www.pollywog.co.uk for information on all aspects of amphibian herpetoculture , E.N.T. Terrarientechnik


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Good to know. I doubt I'll be getting any anytime soon but I'll bear it in mind should I decide to get some  Thanks for the advice!


----------

